# VPN how to guide

## trossachs

I am looking for a VPN HowTo using OpenVPN, can anyone help? I'm looking for docs on the client to server side, setting up OpenVPN and also VPN between two WAN routers. thx

----------

## John R. Graham

I can't vouch for it, but have you seen the OpenVPN Guide on the Gentoo Wiki?

- John

----------

## trossachs

Will look up, thanks

----------

## Princess Nell

I found the documentation at the openvpn site excellent. http://www.openvpn.net/index.php/open-source/documentation/howto.html

----------

## trossachs

Thanks for this PN will start reading up.

----------

